# Community > Resource Library >  NZ Police Make Endorsment Specific - POL 67X

## Baz

Form to fill out for A cat to E cat conversion POL67X - MSSA, A to E.pdf

----------


## Rushy

Pulling up a chair and watching.

----------


## mikee

Mee too, been around a couple of weeks and only works if you already have an E.

----------


## Ryan

> Mee too, been around a couple of weeks and only works if you already have an E.


Please elaborate?

----------


## mikee

Its my understanding that the form is used to convert a previously A cat Semi Auto to an E cat one (MSSA) something that was totally impossible with out actually surrendering something prior to all the current shambles. If you check it you will see top right "Endorsements Currently Held". I am also under the understanding that If you want an E  because you are in this situation then you must apply in the normal way and the application will be considered in the normal way. In other words just because you own one of the affected reclassified firearms will not necessarily mean you automatically get the E endorsement issued. Confused yet??

Even though I have an E I am keeping at least 2 of the affected rifles I own on A because its just easier and I like to give others the opportunity to use them, legally Something not possible with an E endorsed firearm

----------


## Thirdguy

Definately seems that mikee is right no.3 on the second page on the list of requirements, You must have, or be an applicant for a general endorsement pursuant to s30B of the arms act.

----------


## Savage1

Don't worry there is another form, POL67H I think. It's for first time applicants and has referee places on rear etc. I've seen it.

----------


## Dougie

My AO also recommended to only submit the POL 67X _after_ the 11/12/13 as it will not cost you. Otherwise it's like $60 or something? Don't quote me on that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Towely

Try a teensy weenie bit higher, like say around the 200 dollar mark.

----------


## Ryan

> Definately seems that mikee is right no.3 on the second page on the list of requirements, You must have, or be an applicant for a general endorsement pursuant to s30B of the arms act.


Agree.

----------


## Rushy

Club idea sounds good.

----------


## Scouser

Sold my NEA 15 and bought a Ruger Mini 15..........just couldnt be arsed with all the fucking around for one firearm.....had my fun...staying A cat

----------


## gimp

> Aaargh what a mess. Something so tiny, trivial and irrelevant turned into so much work and expense for people. 
> 
> I suggest we start the NZHS MSSA club today. 
> 
> The question that annoys me is "why not a sporting firearm". Umm, it is a sporting firearm. We all have sporting firearms. I use mine nearly every day. I either have to give it up at huge expense, or turn it into a piece of junk at huge expense, or convert it to MSSA at huge expense.


a thousand times this. fuck it's stupid and pointless

----------


## Dynastar27

And if I remember correctly your e cat and b cat have the same rules you have to do a certain amount of shoots a year and belong to a registerd club

----------


## NZShoota

> And if I remember correctly your e cat and b cat have the same rules you have to do a certain amount of shoots a year and belong to a registerd club


Only for B cat.

----------


## Baz

Form to fill out for A cat to E cat conversion POL67X - MSSA, A to E.pdf

----------


## Rushy

Pulling up a chair and watching.

----------


## mikee

Mee too, been around a couple of weeks and only works if you already have an E.

----------


## Ryan

> Mee too, been around a couple of weeks and only works if you already have an E.


Please elaborate?

----------


## mikee

Its my understanding that the form is used to convert a previously A cat Semi Auto to an E cat one (MSSA) something that was totally impossible with out actually surrendering something prior to all the current shambles. If you check it you will see top right "Endorsements Currently Held". I am also under the understanding that If you want an E  because you are in this situation then you must apply in the normal way and the application will be considered in the normal way. In other words just because you own one of the affected reclassified firearms will not necessarily mean you automatically get the E endorsement issued. Confused yet??

Even though I have an E I am keeping at least 2 of the affected rifles I own on A because its just easier and I like to give others the opportunity to use them, legally Something not possible with an E endorsed firearm

----------


## Thirdguy

Definately seems that mikee is right no.3 on the second page on the list of requirements, You must have, or be an applicant for a general endorsement pursuant to s30B of the arms act.

----------


## Savage1

Don't worry there is another form, POL67H I think. It's for first time applicants and has referee places on rear etc. I've seen it.

----------


## Dougie

My AO also recommended to only submit the POL 67X _after_ the 11/12/13 as it will not cost you. Otherwise it's like $60 or something? Don't quote me on that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Towely

Try a teensy weenie bit higher, like say around the 200 dollar mark.

----------


## Ryan

> Definately seems that mikee is right no.3 on the second page on the list of requirements, You must have, or be an applicant for a general endorsement pursuant to s30B of the arms act.


Agree.

----------


## Rushy

Club idea sounds good.

----------


## Scouser

Sold my NEA 15 and bought a Ruger Mini 15..........just couldnt be arsed with all the fucking around for one firearm.....had my fun...staying A cat

----------


## gimp

> Aaargh what a mess. Something so tiny, trivial and irrelevant turned into so much work and expense for people. 
> 
> I suggest we start the NZHS MSSA club today. 
> 
> The question that annoys me is "why not a sporting firearm". Umm, it is a sporting firearm. We all have sporting firearms. I use mine nearly every day. I either have to give it up at huge expense, or turn it into a piece of junk at huge expense, or convert it to MSSA at huge expense.


a thousand times this. fuck it's stupid and pointless

----------


## Dynastar27

And if I remember correctly your e cat and b cat have the same rules you have to do a certain amount of shoots a year and belong to a registerd club

----------


## NZShoota

> And if I remember correctly your e cat and b cat have the same rules you have to do a certain amount of shoots a year and belong to a registerd club


Only for B cat.

----------

